# CTAM Montreal 70m Challenge



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Compétition invitation « Challenge 70 m intérieur »
Du 19 au 21 mars 2010 

But de cette compétition : Offrir une occasion aux athlètes de pointe, contemporains ou de la relève du Québec, de tirer contre d’autres archers de haut calibre du Canada ou de l’extérieur. Le coût de cette compétition est de $ 65.00 ($ 60.00 US)

Horaire
Mercredi 17 mars 2010 de 19 :00 à 22 :00 : pratique libre pour les tireurs invités de la région métropolitaine
Vendredi 19 mars 2010 de 19 :00 à 22 :00 : pratique libre pour les tireurs invités de l’extérieur de la région la région métropolitaine. 

Samedi 20 mars 2010
8 :00 heures à 8 :45 : pratique officielle
9 :00 : deux rondes 70 mètres (6 volées de 6 flèches) avec une pause de 15 minutes entre les deux pour la première vague : tireurs à poulies
13 :00 heures à 13 :45 : pratique officielle
14 :00 : deux rondes 70 mètres (6 volées de 6 flèches) avec une pause de 15 minutes entre les deux pour la deuxième vague : tireurs recourbés

Dimanche 21 mars 2010
8 :00 heures à 8 :45 : pratique officielle pour les arcs à poulies
9 :00 : 1e ronde éliminatoire pour les arcs à poulies
10 :00 heures à 10 :45 : pratique officielle pour les arcs recourbés
11 :00 : 1e ronde éliminatoire pour les arcs recourbés
13 :00 : suite des rondes éliminatoires pour tous les « survivants » 

Coupon réponse :

Nom_____________________ Prénom ___________________

Arc Conventionnel ___ Arc à Poulies ___

1- premièrement réserver une place: [email protected] ou [email protected] 
2-Poster avec le chèque au Club de tir à l’Arc de Montréal
Attention de Gaston Bibeau, Complexe Sportif Claude-Robillard
1000, av. Émile-Journault, Montréal, QC, H2M 2E7
Seule la réception du chèque confirme l’inscription
Si le temps le permet, une ronde par équipe suivra la compétition


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

*hummmmmm*

do we all seem french on here or what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

No but don't have any trouble reading it, to bad its the same weekend as the NFAA indoor champs, was going to make an effort to get to this one at least once.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

I just copied and pasted it from the doc i received 

Wasn't re-typing everything in English 



kco300 said:


> do we all seem french on here or what?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Here is the english version : http://pgremeaux.com/en/2010/02/challenge-70m-interieur-du-19-au-1-mars-2010/

N.B. Dave, Dietmar and other guys won't be there once again since this competition is held on the same week-end as the national indoor.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> No but don't have any trouble reading it, to bad its the same weekend as the NFAA indoor champs, was going to make an effort to get to this one at least once.


I told the organizer about the date ... hope he listen and try to get another week-end for next year!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Did anyone from AT sign up for the 70m?

Ontario? Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry going to the NFAA's that weekend, I think most are aswell


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a group of us coming up from NB....

Trever Furlotte
Ken Bullock
Pierre Turnbull
Trina Snooks
Chrisopher Golden
Brandon Carpeter
Bob Mckintyre
Leo Sisk

Jeff Ryan from Halifax

Might have missed some....


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ohhhh canada!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just added everyone The BOOK! Boom!


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's a fun event. I shot like a turd last year but it was a good time.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm planning on shooting like a turd too! hahahaha Nice Signature 



PB26 said:


> That's a fun event. I shot like a turd last year but it was a good time.


----------

